

2D programming via composed code-generating widgets - ilaksh
http://ilaksh.wordpress.com/2009/04/19/2d-programming-via-composed-code-generating-widgets/#comments

======
amit1982
I like this idea.. I might even try to make something like this too, but in
Flash.

